# new and with babies!



## tinychicken (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi everyone! i breed mice purely as a hobby; mice rarely move in or out of my property. I have been working with petshop mice on a small scale for a little over a year now to improve thier health, temperment and quality. i've tried a couple other forums already, but no one seems to approve of or even tolerate petshop breeding. it's understandable but again, my mice rarely leave the property and that works out since i practice heavy culling of most/all bucks and the does that do not reach my standards, so i'm not effecting the show mouse world and the few mice i send out provide healthier, friendlier pets for beginning mouse owners who would normally by feeder petshop mice! anyway i hope this forum is different!

i also have a labrador pup, a rescue cat, a rescue mini rex mix rabbit, a couple aquariums, a garter snake (she's a good culling aid LOL!), and several breeds of chickens i do work to breed to show standards. idk if there are other chicken people out there, but i work with show quality Quail D'anvers, Serama from jerry schexnayder's lines, and john blehm's Wheaten Ameraucanas. I do sex-linked easter eggers as layers too.

anyway, back to mice! i currently have too litters i've pared down to 9 doelings between them. the older litter consists of all standard coated pups: a non-agouti black, a black pied (s/s) and what looks to be a homozygous agouti, possibly cch/cch. my younger litter, which will also be standard coated is only a couple days old but definatly two PEW's and what looks like one non-agouti a/a and three agoutis. i'll probably cull 2-3 more from this litter, likely the two snipier agoutis.

i think of many of my animals as more livestock than pets, so i think i'll fit in here!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Pleased to meet you


----------



## DeepBlueC (Feb 9, 2012)

Hello there, I'm a newbie too !
You must try and post some pics of your litters, I think they would be interesting.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Welcome! We have folks here to breed for feeders or petshops, as well as pet and show breeders. It's a welcoming site! 
Where are you located? My mother has a crop of chickens, including at least one wheaten ameraucana and other ameraucanas!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum! I work with petshop mice too, its less about wanting to show, more so I wanted to get hands on experience and learn more about genetics. Everyone here is really nice, and willing to give you pointers as to what you can select to breed to make your mice prettier looking. What variety do you work with?


----------



## tinychicken (Feb 10, 2012)

thanks for the welcomes! as i said i've only been breeding for about a year so i have a mix of varieties at the moment, but my blacks are so far my best looking IMO. either way, type and temperment matters more than color at the moment. umm how do you post pics?

candycorn, i'm in new hampshire in a small town near nashua


----------



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

welcome to the forum i am a mouse breeder too :mrgreen: hope to get to know you


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

If you have pictures on say, facebook, you right click the image, view image info, copy the highlighted image, and come back to your post. You then press the "Img" function here, and paste in between the brackets ]here![ This will make a picture when you press submit.


----------



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

hey is that the same on photo bucket?


----------



## tinychicken (Feb 10, 2012)

my original pied buck









cch/cch doe









PEW doe









a/a mother (pied X PEW) of older litter by agouti half brother (pied X chinchilla). the buck beat up her tail a bit but it's healing









sister of other black doe, mother of younger litter by a/a brother (sorry for pic quality she wouldn't sit still lol!)









older litter (i'm fairly sure of colors; left to right, pied, chinchilla i think, agouti)









younger litter (left to right, three agoutis, two PEWs, one black)









and just cuz, one of my typiest serama pullets. for those of you who don't know this is a pretty nice bird! it's hard to get that kind of wing set on traditional type hens!


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

hi and welcome!
really nice pictures.
The wings on that chicken look weird if you're only used to the normale layer-hybrids :lol: But nice bird


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Lovely Serama hen! She looks so much like my wheaten Serama. Ours unfortunately has wry tail, meaning she's no show bird, but she's an egg-a-day layer, when she's not broody, and about to sit on our clutch of OEGB eggs.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Nice pullet! Welcome to the forums. I'm a newbie in a bad rut in breeding, so good luck to you!


----------



## tinychicken (Feb 10, 2012)

Serena said:


> hi and welcome!
> really nice pictures.
> The wings on that chicken look weird if you're only used to the normale layer-hybrids :lol: But nice bird


lol they're supposed to be like that. :lol:


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

yeah, i figured that ^^ it's just a contrast to what one expects.
kinda like with silky chicken. the first time you see one you go " :shock: " :lol:


----------



## tinychicken (Feb 10, 2012)

Serena said:


> yeah, i figured that ^^ it's just a contrast to what one expects.
> kinda like with silky chicken. the first time you see one you go " :shock: " :lol:


 haha people always ask if mine are rabbits :roll:


----------

